# Caught nice Walleye in Turkeyfoot on Portage Lakes??? Or Saugeye??



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Help, my partner caught this thing in 5 ft of water with a lipless crankbait while fishing at Portage. Is it a walleye or saugeye. Either way it is dinner tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

saugeye.........notice the dark bands:

Saugeye -









Walleye -









Either way - NICE FISH and ENJOY!!


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Skarfer, you're the man!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Hard to tell without seeing much of the tail. As bronze in color as it appears in the picture I'd have to say it's a walleye. From my experience saugeye are much darker along the back and sides. But I could be wrong, sometimes it's just too hard to tell. But either way they're both delicious! Nice Fish!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

After looking at this picture again I'd say it's definitely a walleye take a look at the picture in my post it's a definite saugeye see how dark they are compared to the picture of the fish you caught.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

From looking at it looks to be a walleye like saugeyesam stated but it sort of seems to have just a touch of the black along the back like a saugeye? 
Nice catch!

His pic though is a bit fogged and flat, that will make it look lighter in color when the saturation is taken out of the image. Sorry Im also a photographer...lol!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Skarfer, the two illustrations you posted the bottom one is a walleye but that top one is a yellow perch, look at the gill plate and mouth it's a dead give away, plus the coloration and banding are too uniform for it to be a saugeye. Saugeye are more mottled and are greenish black in color I've never seen one with yellow and orange coloration on the belly and fins. Please don't think I'm trying to be a know it all, just trying to clarify a little because sometimes it really is hard to tell the difference. I hope my info helps.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

saugeyesam said:


> After looking at this picture again I'd say it's definitely a walleye take a look at the picture in my post it's a definite saugeye see how dark they are compared to the picture of the fish you caught.


Hey Sam Can you send me that pic.Don't remember you taking take one.

Dmunteam 
Hard to tell by pics like others said.My vote is for Walleye also.. Like you said its dinner either way..Nice eye


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

pm me your email Mike and I'll send it to you!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Walleye without a doubt, they stocked turkey ft with walleye at one time, (not sure if they still do) my dad caught one on a gold rapala bass fishing when I was a kid. Nice fish too.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Same question. Caught this one out of Portage a couple years ago.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not sure if they stocked Saugeye in Turkey but if they did thats for sure one. They are a lot darker...which you can tell the difference between the 1st post pic and yours. Great fish and if thats a saugeye that thing is Healthy!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice fish! Has anyone else caught any walleye or saugeye at Turkeyfoot? Just curious if I should try and target them. Is the state stocking turkeyfoot anymore? When was the last time they did? Seems like a good little lake for walleye to me. I've heard the "rumors" of walleye at Nimisila. I figure that if they can stock them at Nimisila, they can do it at Turkeyfoot also.

Also, has anyone ever caught any decent perch at turkeyfoot? I've caught a few small ones whill fishing for panfish, but not many compared to other lakes.


----------



## NateDaug149 (Jul 31, 2009)

There are definately eyes in Nimi. I was there two weeks ago and a guy had a limit. He was trolling worm harnesses.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

top pic.....walleye....junks pic ....saugeye. used to be lot of walleye in turky but i dont know today.sam that is a perch!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

saugeyesam said:


> but that top one is a yellow perch, .


FREEEEEKIN GOOGLE!!! 


I stand corrected........as much as it pains me to say that. HAHA!

Saugeye:


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh don't sweat it Skarfer, if I had a nickle for every time I was wrong about something I'd be a billionaire. 

@ Junk yard, that is definitely a Saugeye and a nice one at that.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

That's funny Scarfer , I kept looking at that top picture and kept adjusting my eyes, and saying "God that is a yellow perch".


----------



## Irishjim (Apr 22, 2005)

Not to say it's impossible for a saugeye to be in Portage Lakes but it wouldn't have been stocked by the state. 

I've been told the guideline used by ODNR on which species get stocked ties directly to the watershed of the given body of water. i.e. If the out flow ultimately runs toward Lake Erie the stocking would only be walleye. If the flow is toward the Ohio river they stock saugeye.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Irishjim said:


> If the out flow ultimately runs toward Lake Erie the stocking would only be walleye. If the flow is toward the Ohio river they stock saugeye.



HUH? So now I'm confused..........I thought Portage Lakes was SOUTH of Lake Erie, so wouldn't that mean the outflow would be south........or does this defy gravity is some way?


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

The Portage lakes sits just to the south of the the lake Erie/Ohio river watershed boundary. Click http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/water/watersheds/tabid/4260/Default.aspx , for more information.

Dan


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Skarfer said:


> HUH? So now I'm confused..........I thought Portage Lakes was SOUTH of Lake Erie, so wouldn't that mean the outflow would be south........or does this defy gravity is some way?


Perhaps you are confused. Water does not always flow south but it always flows downhill. If you were to see a river map layout of the state you would be able to see that the rivers in the northern part of the state end up in Erie while the southern ones ultimately end up in the Ohio River. I have even seen signs along the in places (I know there is one over on I75) that indicates where the Lake Erie basin begins. That is basically indicating a highest point in the area and areas to the north flow to Erie while to the south to Ohio River.

I don't know anything in particular about Portage Lakes but I have also heard that the ODNR will not stock saugeyes in waters flowing to Erie. I know that distinguishing between saugeye and walleye is a very difficult thing to do from just a picture. I have read so many explanations on the distinction between the two but the saugeye coloration can vary a lot and that make it even more difficult. If I had to guess just by that picture my vote would go for walleye.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

The Continental Divide is the physical boundary that runs right through the Portage Lakes area and dictates where water flows - either to Erie or the Mississippi and the Gulf of Mexico.

It's a subtle Divide but it roughly follows Rt. 224 - though a lake like Springfield flows to Erie (even though it's south of 224) while West Branch, Walborn, Deer Creek, Berlin and Milton flow to the Ohio River and eventually to the Mississippi and the Gulf.

The problem with the Portage Lakes is they kind of screwed up the whole system. They were created to supply water to the Erie Canal - which flows to Erie AND the Ohio. The canal that flows under 224 eventually dumps into the Little Cuyahoga while the canal adjacent to Nesmith (and the outflow of Long Lake) dumps into the Tusc and that water eventually ends up in the Mississippi via the Ohio River. Even more interesting: Summit Lake sits right on the summit (pun intended) of the Divide and supplies water to the south AND the north. The entire Portage Lakes design is amazing, especially considering they were built with mules and plows.

So...I wonder how the ODNR tells the stocked fish to either stay south (the saugeye) or feel free to go north (the walleye.)

But it sure seems that fish is a saugeye... 

Bob


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

The original pic doesn't show the entire tail. Look for the white spot on the tail. Saugeyes don't have that mark.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The state stocked both walleye and saugeye in portage lakes. Was all walleye in the 70s. Switched to saugeye in the 80s - probably since they had more of them around and at that time where thought to be 100% sterile. North reservoir received quite a few stockings of saugeye during that time. Recently, they switched back to all walleye since some folks brought up the risks of introducing saugeye into the Erie watershed.

All of the portage lakes flow toward long lake and the saugeye are known to escape the lakes thru the outflow for greener pastures downstream. The north end of long have two outflows - one is the tuscarawas river (flowing south to the Ohio) - the other is the Ohio canal, which may flow to Erie if the fish hang a right turn or to the Ohio if they lake a left turn.

Unlike other states, Ohio doesn't have a fish stocking database to answer these types of questions (at least one that I can find). My best proof of the saugeye stockings were the many I caught from North during the late 80s and early 90s.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is one map that I found on the DNR site that lays out a pretty good image of how the basins separate.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You guys are really on the ball on this topic. Lots of good info. Still looking to find out if they are still stocking Turkeyfoot with Walleye. 

Definitely would be easy for the saugeye to skip over from the Tusc to the Canal over south of Nesmith Lake. They are only separated by 50'. Just need a good flood like the one in 1913 to flush everything downstream. It's almost been 100 years since that flood, so we're due. 

The portage lakes have some really interesting geology. I believe the area was originally swamping land with a few small ponds. The ponds were created by the glaciers. They just dammed up some key areas and raised the water level to provide water for the canals. Pretty good engineering for back in the 1800's. You can tell where the old ponds are by looking at the lake contour maps. You see deep holes in the weirdest places, like Miller Lake.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bdawg said:


> Still looking to find out if they are still stocking Turkeyfoot with Walleye.QUOTE]
> 
> No


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

bdawg said:


> The portage lakes have some really interesting geology. I believe the area was originally swamping land with a few small ponds. The ponds were created by the glaciers. They just dammed up some key areas and raised the water level to provide water for the canals. Pretty good engineering for back in the 1800's. You can tell where the old ponds are by looking at the lake contour maps. You see deep holes in the weirdest places, like Miller Lake.


Also, the Mud Lake end of turkeyfoot and the hole in Hower Lake. All of North Res and Hower are around 12' in depth except for a 23' hole near the island in North and the far end of Hower (near 30').

I don't understand why Ohio doesn't provide stocking history online, especially since license fees assist in the rearing and stocking of fish. Take a look at the Michigan DNR site and their fish stocking database. You can go back over 30 years by year, county, specie, and/or lake. Most of my stocking counts come from old magazines, which would often list stocking by lake or river.

I believe the only lake in the portage chain currently receiving walleye is Nimisila, and its numbers are not really that great. Ohio used to be pretty aggressive with Portage Lakes stocking in the past. Long, turkeyfoot/east/west, and north received saugeye or walleye stocks regularly (most in North). I was told that the 'eye stocking in Long Lake was discontinued due to too many fish ending up in the 'tusc following a high water event. Was a great little fishery back then - 6lb+ walleye out of that little creek below long was a blast. Would also catch quite a few near the red barn restaurant in the tailwaters.

North Lake was involved in a stocking study done by OSU and the DNR in the 1970s and early 1980s involving musky - both pure and tiger - to see how they fared when a lake was stocked beyond the formula of fish per acre that was used at the time. Was a nice time to fish there since musky from shore were possible. Those who took the trouble to go into Hower, before the time of weed control and the nice ramp on North, often found the 'skis hanging out in the 30' hole.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I remember those days on North Steel, used to head down there everyday after work, on the two metal piers that they used to have there, and catch many saugeyes, they were fun.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Skarfer said:


> saugeye.........notice the dark bands:
> 
> Saugeye -
> 
> ...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The faint vertical bars indicate that it's a walleye. Saugeye's will have a dark blotching pattern on its sides. And some saugeyes will also have white on the tail as the one in saugeyesam's picture.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I know these are yellow perch!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure if they still stock Saugeye. They seem to have quit stocking Saugeye in 97 except for East which they stocked as late as 07. They switched stocking Turkeyfoot to Walleye starting iin 02 and atleast thru 07 in order to prevent saugeye from getting into Erie. Last year I have stocking data for is 08. They stocked Saugeye in Nimi until 99 when then they switched to Walleye until atleast 08 again last year I have the data for. Not sure why they stopped stocking Saugeye in PLX/Nimi around 99 but kept stocking them in East, as it doesn't seem to make a lot of sense if the intent was to stop them from getting from Turkeyfoot to Erie as East is connected to TF.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I've dealt with ODNR on this for my job when I was working in media in Cleveland. The state stocked Portage Lakes with walleyes in the 50's, 60's, and even the early 70's. They stopped when they found no evidence of natural reproduction and it became too expensive to continue. In the 1990's into the 2000's they stocked the Portage Lakes with saugeyes. Saugeyes do better in turbid water, and at the time they were thought to be mules that couldn't reproduce. However, they were found to be fertile for at least one generation, and could interbreed with walleyes. That meant they could not be stocked into any Lake Erie drainage. The Portage Lakes are historically a Tuscarawas River drainage, but there is also access from the lakes into the Ohio Canal. Though it would be unlikely, saugeye from the Portage Lakes could make their way into the canal and into the Cuyahoga River, eventually ending up in Lake Erie where they could breed with walleyes. Though chances are slim of that happening, that could have an adverse affect on future walleye stock in Lake Erie. So, the saugeye stocking program was stopped. There have been calls to stock the Portage Lakes with walleyes to provide a put-and-take sportfishery. So far, ODNR has said no. But, walleyes are stocked in good numbers in Nimisila Reservoir. Some of those fish are coming through the pump house on Caston Road and ending up in the Portage Lakes. If you use electronics in the Turkeyfoot speed lanes you can often find suspended fish in the 15 to 25 foot range in open water. The marks are too big to be crappies or perch, and too deep to be any number of other species. The ODNR guys I've talked with say they are likely walleyes.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

VERY NICE, PLEASANT SURPRISE FOR SURE. CONGRATS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2016)

Walleye...does the tail have a white tip on the bottom?

Junkyardbass has a saugeye...dark blotches and no white tip.

all tasty to eat!


----------



## amazingslinger (Apr 16, 2009)

I've fished Portage Lakes close to 200 days a year for over 15 years and have seen 2-3 every year while bass fishing. 
Always skinny, always around 24-26 inches, always in a channel area. I've seen them in Turkeyfoot in two specific places, including the one in the pic and in West in two specific places.. 
All that being said, I do not believe they could actually be targeted and caught with consistency.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If you look closely it may be a large-mouth bass with teeth. Just don't try to lip it... just sayin.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good one. I truly did laugh out loud.


Skarfer said:


> HUH? So now I'm confused..........I thought Portage Lakes was SOUTH of Lake Erie, so wouldn't that mean the outflow would be south........or does this defy gravity is some way?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Birddog37 said:


> Walleye...does the tail have a white tip on the bottom?
> 
> Junkyardbass has a saugeye...dark blotches and no white tip.
> 
> all tasty to eat!


Ive caught thousands of saugeyes and they most deffinately have a white tipped tail.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

3 stud saugeyes that all have white tipped tails


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't know why there is concern about fish escaping the portage lakes - canal and making to erie. take a look at the canal in the national park north or ira road. between the beaver dams and spots where water is almost next to nothing chances of fish getting thru is next to none.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

chevyjay said:


> i don't know why there is concern about fish escaping the portage lakes - canal and making to erie. take a look at the canal in the national park north or ira road. between the beaver dams and spots where water is almost next to nothing chances of fish getting thru is next to none.


I think the concern is that they would enter the Cuyahoga from the Canal I'm Akron and then follow the river north to Erie


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

That is the concern.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I know there's been somewhat of a push to start walleye stocking in the main chain of the Portage Lakes, again, as well as stocking smallmouth. There's been support for it, but ODNR's official position has been to oppose it. I know there's even some debate amongst their (ODNR staff) ranks. I'm not a biologist, so I don't have the expertise to weigh in on it, but I think it would be interesting to hear more about what the positions are, for and against.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

TopCat said:


> I know there's been somewhat of a push to start walleye stocking in the main chain of the Portage Lakes, again, as well as stocking smallmouth. There's been support for it, but ODNR's official position has been to oppose it. I know there's even some debate amongst their (ODNR staff) ranks. I'm not a biologist, so I don't have the expertise to weigh in on it, but I think it would be interesting to hear more about what the positions are, for and against.


I would be all for walleye and smallies. Aren't there already smallmouth in long lake?


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

This is one of the more interesting threads I've read on this site. Thanks to all the contributors. Just a few observations and only my 2 cents.

The OP is from July, 2010. Bear that in mind with your replies. 

There is a difference between a "continental divide" and a "watershed area", but the point is well taken and understood. 

I'm very much against any stocking of PLX of walleye, smallies or anything else. My reasoning is simple. The food is finite. Introduce more eaters and there is less food for all. Less food = smaller fish and eventually less natural reproduction.

PLX has proven itself as a natural and balanced fishery after abandoning the artificial introduction of other species. PLX is the premier inland lake for redear bluegill. PLX is the premier inland lake for channel cats (including the state record). PLX is the premier inland lake for bass (in terms or size and numbers). And all of them naturally reproduce and naturally thrive.

Why upset the natural balance for some short term put and take stocking? And even if they take hold naturally, it will be at the expense of the established species. Makes no sense.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Agreed with buick. Theirs already a few smallies in portage as well as some walleyes still hanging out. Why mess up a good thing when you can drive within an hour in any direction and have amazing muskie walleye saugeye pike and smallmouth action


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Buick Riviera said:


> This is one of the more interesting threads I've read on this site. Thanks to all the contributors. Just a few observations and only my 2 cents.
> 
> The OP is from July, 2010. Bear that in mind with your replies.
> 
> ...


You make a very good point. It is a good fishery now and sustainable. I can easily catch other species with a short drive


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree the top one is hard to tell but looks like a walleye. Junkyardbass, yours looks like a suageye for sure.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree with Buick, there is no need to make the mistake again of putting walleye in PLX. There is very little natural reproduction here and little open water habitat that they prefer. Berlin, Milton, and WB all have better habitat and spawning areas for walleye. PLX is mostly a shallow water fishery that favors bass, cats, and gar. It's also very good for redear and crappie. No need to screw it up.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The debate abt stocking/not stocking walleye into lakes whose discharges flow to Erie has been discussed on this site MANY times over since the beginning of OGF! I don't think the impact of inland walleye stocking on the pure strain Erie walleye was a concern in years past BUT it definitely is at the top of the ODNR's List of concerns currently. They will never stock any walleye or hybrids where there is the slightest possibility these fish could end up screwing with(having any possible negative impact on) the Erie strain. Goodyear Tire and the Goodyear H&F Club used to stock walleye in Wingfoot for example. An inquiry into the State possibly doing it now earned me an impromtu education on why they won't ever do it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Ive caught thousands of saugeyes and they most deffinately have a white tipped tail.


Those are nice fish! (I don't think the top two are saugeyes) but if you look at any identification chart saugeyes should not have a white tail tip. Walleye tail tips are very white.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

All three i posted are most deffinately saugeys. The lake they came out of do not have any walleyes at all. Dont always trust what you read on a chart of what something has or doesnt. They have white tips. May not always be as defined as a white tip on a walleye but they are their.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with what Buick has said. Also PLX has the tendency fish small in my opinion. On top of that you add all of the pleasure boaters, the kayakers, the stand up paddle board guys and who ever else. I don't want to imagine how bad it could get if you add even more boat traffic with guys trolling for walleye, with the outriggers and planer boards it would be crazy.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I know smallmouth are native to the Tuscarawas Drainage, but I've never caught them above Long Lake. If they were in that stretch in any numbers, I'm thinking they'd be in Long, too. However, you go five miles south of the Long Lake Dam on Manchester Road and you start catching smallmouth, and even northern pike, which are also native to the drainage. I'm not sure why they're not above the dam. 

Just my two cents on the walleye stocking. I think it might be interesting to study it a little further. Walleye and bass don't fill the same eco-niche, and there's plenty of forage. Channel cats and walleye might compete to a certain extent. I do know the opposition to it is pretty strong by some at ODNR, so I don't think it'll be an issue anytime soon. But, it's fun to discuss.


----------

